# Plz post pics of SICK A22 A6's



## SpooledGLi (Jan 9, 2002)

my dad is going to be buying a A6 soon and we wanna see some sick pics of them plz post pics


----------



## SpooledGLi (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Plz post pics of SICK A22 A6's (SpooledGLi)*

plz if u have them post em


----------



## Jim Will (Feb 6, 2002)

*Not exactly sick, but here's a pic of mine*

http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/2891/side_shot_high.jpg


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Not exactly sick, but here's a pic of mine (Jim Will)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/2891/side_shot_high.jpg [HR][/HR]​about that car....my mommy told me if I dont have anything nice to say, then not to say anything at all


----------

